Ask HN: Is there a way to distinguish a sunset from a sunrise? - asimjalis
======
pizza
Air is denser at dawn than at dusk, changing scattering profile.

[https://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/258553/differenc...](https://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/258553/difference-
between-sunrise-and-sunset?rq=1)

------
kseistrup
On a photo or out there? Out there you could wait for a short while and see if
the Sun has risen/set further.

